# Red Ear Sliders, for adoption??



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys!! I hope I can post this here! I wasn't sure where else to post these  

So the other day my sister was walking in our neighborhood and one of our neighbors approached her. She told my sister that she was leaving for a week and had two turtles and needed someone to take care of them. 
So my sister took them without asking mom (which made mom upset of course) but they ended up keeping them for the week (we knew our neighbor was gone because her chickens weren't there).
Well this week makes it two weeks since we've spoken to our neighbor and we hear her chickens. We're 100% sure she doesn't want them back but of course we have to ask before we find them homes. 

So our problems are:
-We only have a 10 gallon and we know that one turtle needs 55 gallons and two in a 10...not good.
-They are babies and supposedly fit in the palm of your hand (I'm in college so I have yet to see them but I'll be home in a week!) AND when mom went to petco they showed her the size they're suppose to be in order to be sold...and then they informed my mom that in fact it takes about 8-10 years for them to actually reach that size...these guys are babies...so not old at ALL 
-I know releasing into the wild isn't always good but we thought about putting them in a friend's friends pond. Well that's cancelled because we found out that they're native to Flordia, the water temperature cannot go below 70-75 and I believe it's illegal (we then thought maybe we should build our own little pond, if they make heaters for outdoor ponds, but then the cost of actually building one may be too much for us).
-We will NOT give them back to the lady because she had those two in a tank that was maybe a 5 gallon (I've been told it was smaller than the 10 but I haven't actually seen it). And she obviously doesn't know/want to take care of them (not like we know but we're trying).

SO all in all we would love to find someone who already knows how to and can provide for these guys. Obviously a very large home with heated water and what not. It also seems that rescues will NOT take these little ones because there are SO many of them out there and she said about 90-95% are discarded because they aren't 'cute anymore'. They can also (obviously if they're taken care of) live between 50-75 years. With the minimum care they can make it to 35. I imagine the reason they don't live that long is because people are stupid.

One thing that really upsets me is that when my mom went to ask someone we know (with her own petshop...not a nice place though...) about the turtles she saw one that was gorgeous and asked about them and the lady said they could live to 150 years....WTF! Why is it legal to sell an animal that not only can NOT live in a small container BUT that can outlive you times 2! 
I know I have fish and they deserve the ocean rather than a tank (which is why I'm slowly moving up tank sizes and will hopefully get a 15 gallon soon). But for birds (who are caught and brought here) and other animals that out live us and deserve the outdoors of their natural habitat! 

So anywho we need help because we're willing to do a lot but that's a lot of money we don't have to spend AND we're hoping to move at some point so we don't want to spend all the money on a pond and in a few years 'Let's move!'. Especially if those guys are still there! 
Help, please?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know of anyone, but I will definitely signal boost for you on Tumblr. RES turtles are serious business when it comes to size, just like goldfish.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Chevko said:


> I don't know of anyone, but I will definitely signal boost for you on Tumblr. RES turtles are serious business when it comes to size, just like goldfish.


Yeah we're wanting to find them a home. We're in SC near Greenville so they'd have to be close to us. We're actually thinking about investing in a pond that would be only for them


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

*Nod.* I figure as much. I did a snippet of your original post and put a link to the thread. I'll put the location in my post though. *Nodnod.*


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Chevko said:


> *Nod.* I figure as much. I did a snippet of your original post and put a link to the thread. I'll put the location in my post though. *Nodnod.*


Ok awesome thank you  if we do go along with the pond than we will keep them. It would be heated of course and we'd keep a little chicken wire fencing around and it would be near our front door so we'd defiantly be able to keep an eye on them


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww I wish I lived closer!
I hope you guys can manage to build a pond for them! That'd be amazing.
When I was younger we had this goldfish pond that my dad bought one summer so we put my and my sisters slider's in it and they lived there all year except the winters and did perfectly fine. We had a heater we would put in in the falls, and a 55 they'd hang out in in the winters. The person that bought our house wanted to keep the pond and turtles when we moved, so I dont have any anymore, and I really miss them!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Aww I wish I lived closer!
> I hope you guys can manage to build a pond for them! That'd be amazing.
> When I was younger we had this goldfish pond that my dad bought one summer so we put my and my sisters slider's in it and they lived there all year except the winters and did perfectly fine. We had a heater we would put in in the falls, and a 55 they'd hang out in in the winters. The person that bought our house wanted to keep the pond and turtles when we moved, so I dont have any anymore, and I really miss them!


We actually found someone who converted their backyard into a turtle pond! The only problem is that we think the lady doesn't want us going to see it...and we understand people who usually rescue animals are on the strange side (look at me lol) but we're REALLY nervous because we've grown attached to them!
And yeah my mom said if we we're wanting to move sometime in the future we would LOVE to build a pond but since we found that lady we're keeping our fingers crossed that this all works out and that she's not someone who just dumps turtles into her backyard! 
I'm glad though that you guys had the pond! That must have been so awesome!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad they got nice new homes!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Yay! I'm glad they got nice new homes!


We hope so! The lady will be coming this weekend!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Try one last time to see if you guys can go watch them be "released" into their new home. Explain fondness and attachments?


----------

